

Modelling game economy with Neo4j - theburningmonk
https://www.airpair.com/neo4j/posts/modelling-game-economy-with-neo4j

======
mappmechanic
Amazing article on Game modelling. Amazed to see the details and the
astonishing graphics used. I want to know more about these MMPORG game
development concepts. Please share links if any one knows good references.

~~~
theburningmonk
Thank you :-) I also wrote a post about how we approach localization for this
game, maybe you'll find that interesting as well -
[https://www.airpair.com/aop/posts/oneliner-to-
localization-w...](https://www.airpair.com/aop/posts/oneliner-to-localization-
with-postsharp)

